# Entry Table Specs



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Entry Table Specs*

*Friends With Benefits…*

OK guys it's not what you think. But the benefit here are specs for the entry table that I made. One of the LJ brothers asked if he could build the entry table as a gift and I thought I would share it with everyone. I am keeping his identity secret lest I give him away to someone that he would be intending to surprise.

*In The Rough…*

These are not professionally drawn plans, but they will do. This is a simple project and all the specs are there that I made the original to. You will have to figure the details of how you personally want to join the parts. That means if you are doing mortise and tenon, you will have to add the extra length and do the math.

*Overall Look… *

Pictures never do the work justice as you all know. But I can tell you that the table looks fantastic. The proportions are nice but you are welcome to play with them. It is a delicate table that is very welcoming in the entry of the home. It says, "Hey come on in, set your keys and gloves right here. Stay awhile."

*Construction…*

Like I said, feel free to play with the dimensions. I have no doubt that you can change them and it will still look good. I am of the opinion that plans are just a guideline and you can tweak them to fit your personality.

I have about $85 in materials. I used ash because it is not oak. I just stay away from oak as much as possible to make my work look different. (This is a personal decision.)

I used Sherwin Williams T77-F37 pre catalyzed lacquer for the finish.

I used the Kreg pocket jig for the apron to leg joinery. I did not get paid enough to do mortise and tenon. For a small table like this I have no doubt that it will hold up fine. This was made previous to my Festool Domino purchase.

I have exactly ten hours start to finish in construction. I picked the material up while shopping for another job so that is extra time. I thought you might be interested in knowing that. I would be interested in how anybody else comes in on it. Please let us know when you post it.

*For Reference…*

For those who are interested in building this table, here are the specs and photos:











I hope that this is enough info for you guys, you are a pretty smart lot, but I will gladly answer any questions.

*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


I had seen the photos of this table before - beautiful and elegant! Your plans are well drawn and easy to understand. You might consider adding "plan" to your keywords!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd -

Thanks for sharing! It is a very cool table.

David


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd - thanks for sharing. It's a beautifully simple, welcoming table.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Todd. I love the proportions. That is what drew me in. The recipient is not a LJ, So I can tell you that it will be a joy to build. I will post in projects when done but this project is probably slated for after the holidays. I did, however, want to start constructing it in Sketchup to play with design ideas in the mean time.

Thanks again!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


I hope you guys get a chance to build it. It is a sweet little table.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Thats a nice table..great minds think alike! I built one almost exactly like it for my entry area, only a little smaller but with the same proportions and tapered legs out of mahogany. I like the top edge detail. I went with square edges with a small round over but I like the tapered undercut look you gave it….makes the top seem thinner. Very nice piece and looks relatively easy to build. Thanks for sharing the nicely drawn plans….thats a great project for anyone to try! I would love to see the Sketchup version that drafting company does for you.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Brad_Nailor - the sketchup drawings were for the entry to the house I built with my brother. You can see the sketchup image at this link http://gallery.mac.com/toddclippinger#100260


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


I had to re-post the link to the .Mac gallery, as well as re-post the reference photos in .Mac. I did not enable the download feature but it seems to be working now. You guys will have to try it out. You can download and then print or save the file if you like.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed Todd. Had trouble with the download but no problems, I can save the pictures off this pags.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Thank you Todd for being so generous and sharing your plans with us LJ's.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Just "sharing the love" Roger.
Grump-I checked and the download feature worked for me, but that is the case often, it came from my computer and it always works with my computer. I know the .Mac gallery doesn't work with some older browsers and may not fully function with some, that is a possibility. My wife can't look at it with Safari on her computer that is 2 versions old, but can with Firefox.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Good looking set of plans. Should be easy to follow


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. That is a sweet, simple design. I really like it.

Steve


----------



## Operaman (Nov 14, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


superb job on the table…did u consider doing some kind of string inlay down the legs terminating in a cuff? I have done several tables this way and the result is really stunning.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Scott - The situation called for a very clean, simple table. This is in the entry of a new log home. The clean lines juxtaposed to the log construction works really well. I did a table a fews years ago that had some simple inlay lines and it really was sweet. The best way to describe the environment of this house is rustic-modern.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd when I saw your table I thought of one I have done that is similar. A friend had taken its picture and just now got it to me. Long and short the table is walnut with birch ply for drawer bottoms. The legs are tapered and the drawers, well the drawers were supposed to be locking rabbit joints, but I messed them up so I used a design option of pocket hole screws. With the drawer's face you cannot see the front screws and the back screws can only been seen by pulling the drawer all the way out and even then I plugged the holes so there are not all that noticible.

What I am really proud of this table for is that I donated it to my church for our services auction and it went for $475 not to bad for a hacker. Anyway - here's my talbe. i hope you like it. (I have no idea why you can only see one side--but pretend the other side is identical.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Betsy - That does not look like the work of a hacker. It looks to me like the grain flows through the face of the table continuous. That is real attention to detail. Looks great!


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Nice proportions. Elegant table design.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd the grain match was a trick I learned that I'm sure you know as well. Could not have done it otherwise. I have to admit this table was a success for me. I can build adirondack chairs in my sleep-- but this stuff was a challenge.

I'm glad you like it. Seeing some of you stuff makes me feel good that you like this piece.

Thanks


----------



## KeithH (Jul 28, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you cut the angle on the top profile? By my calculations it is cut at 21.45 degrees and I can't determine how to make the cut other than stand my board upright on the table saw. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


KeithH - That is exactly how I did it. I held it by hand but I would recommend making a jig that slides on the fence to hold it safely.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd
Thanks for your continuing aid of fellow Ljers. It takes a lot of time and caring to do a blog that helps others build even fairly easy projects. This is a very nice table and very good instruction and good build for all levels of woodworking.


----------



## KeithH (Jul 28, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Todd - I am starting cutting here in about an hour and the swift reply was nice. Thanks.


----------



## spike (Aug 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


awesome table…awesome plans….i'm beginning mine tomorrow.
thanks!


----------



## KeithH (Jul 28, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


Here is mine just before final sand and stain. Red oak.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


KeithH - That looks great! I can't wait to see the finished project.

Spike - Good luck with yours. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## KeithH (Jul 28, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


The table is complete and has been in use for over a month now, I just don't have a picture of the completed product yet. I will try to get one tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Entry Table Specs*
> 
> *Friends With Benefits…*
> 
> ...


10 year anniversary of the blog. Thank you very much Todd!!


----------

